# Zymol Sampler Kits....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gentlemen, 

I come with sad news. 

The sampler kits are NOT being released for Christmas this year. In fact I dont know if they will ever be released again. 

I have just got off the phone with Zymol who have confirmed this too me. 

Sorry.  Guess its time to look for a diffrent Christmas present.....

Gutted. Simply Gutted. 

Johnny


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats bad new Johnny, obviously not your fault though. So whats for christmas then!?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

TBH with Zymol that doesn't suprise me. I'm sure the other waxes will sell well over the Christmas period though, they make almost the ideal 'detailers' christmas present.


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

DAMN.... I'd better start thinking of alternatives!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

OH NO!!!!!

My christmas has been ruined...................................................!

Right thats it Zymol youve forced me into this..

For sale:

1 owner from new
good runner
new pads from new
fantastic top coat
will throw in shampoo and conditioner 
stunning metallic white
unfortunatly 2 undercarriage nuts missing as was a bit too rapid when purchased..

No offers

Also advertised on ebay so may withdraw from sale at any time


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

looks bit rough to me!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Remember theres more ways to a perfect shine than Zymol fellas.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Remember theres more ways to a perfect shine than Zymol fellas.


sshhhhh this is a zymol post


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea and i wouldnt sell him for turtle wax!:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

lolololol, looks like he could do with some friz-ease stuff.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea he goes to tony and guy and they use John Freida Sheer Blonde...


----------

